

Jeopardy Kids answer: 404 - mckoss
http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=3693

======
mckoss
I don't think the inventor of the HTTP protocol would have envisioned that one
of his error codes would be the answer on an Jeopardy (Kids!) game ... AND
correctly answered by a 12 year old!

